# SX mini G Class Beauty Ring



## Keyaam (17/9/17)

Any vendors stocking the beauty ring for The G Class?

Cheers
Keyaam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (18/9/17)

Monday "bump"


----------

